# GMR 30in Musky



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

A buddy of mine caught this 30 in Musky and a 17in Smallie Saturday


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am puzzled, what is the source of Muskie on GMR. Admittedly I am not familiar with area south of I-70, but I do not recall Muskie being caught on GMR.

Regardless, congrats to your friend on a good day!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

SConner said:


> I am puzzled, what is the source of Muskie on GMR. Admittedly I am not familiar with area south of I-70, but I do not recall Muskie being caught on GMR.
> 
> Regardless, congrats to your friend on a good day!


I havent a clue as of the source but I have been told several time by other fisherman on the river that they have caught muskies I just assumed they were probably pike !!! I've been fishing the GMR for 27 plus years and have never encountered a musky and it took me years to finaly catch pike which in the last 10 plus years have increased in numbers in certain areas on my stretch of the river


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

south the Ohio has plenty, Caught one between Huber and Dayton about 6 years ago fishing for smallmouth 19 inches thought i had a small pike at first


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

Maybe it came down the Mad River from CJ Brown?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Diamondback said:


> Maybe it came down the Mad River from CJ Brown?


This was my thoughts. Good looking fish!
And if that's the case I'm sure we will see plenty more in the future.. I love escapees!!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Natural fish from the Ohio river?


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SConner said:


> I am puzzled, what is the source of Muskie on GMR. Admittedly I am not familiar with area south of I-70, but I do not recall Muskie being caught on GMR.
> 
> Regardless, congrats to your friend on a good day!





SConner said:


> I am puzzled, what is the source of Muskie on GMR. Admittedly I am not familiar with area south of I-70, but I do not recall Muskie being caught on GMR.
> 
> Regardless, congrats to your friend on a good day!


I have heard that many years ago some muskie fingerlings were stock in Acton Lake at Hueston Woods, north of Oxford,Ohio. Acton Lake is the source of 4 Mile Creek,which dumps into the Miami River just North of Hamilton...Just a thought


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

It definitely could be a fish that originated in the Ohio river. They are rare, but in there. I was at markland dam a few years ago and a guy fishing shiners under a float for smallmouth caught one about 36 inches.

nice catch!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I remember a friend of mine from Bellbrook (a now retired ER doctor) telling me about catching a muskie below the spillway of Acton Lake. I'd guess that it was probably at least 25 years ago when I heard that. I don't really know that much about the rivers & streams down there, but it seems pertinent based on how these flowages connect. Mike


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

It’s got to be coming from upstream. I don’t see how anything from the Ohio cold get upstream of some of those dams, even flooded.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

It is probably from CJ Brown. I caught a 25" there back in late May. Acton Lake was only stocked once or twice back in the early 60's and they pretty much disappeared with only a bare hand full ever caught. The last I remember a couple brothers caught 2 or 3 one summer, maybe '68 or '69. Supprised everyone in town, even made the Oxford Press. Those were good days, when catching fish was news!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Troy Dave said:


> It is probably from CJ Brown. I caught a 25" there back in late May. Acton Lake was only stocked once or twice back in the early 60's and they pretty much disappeared with only a bare hand full ever caught. The last I remember a couple brothers caught 2 or 3 one summer, maybe '68 or '69. Supprised everyone in town, even made the Oxford Press. Those were good days, when catching fish was news!


Acton was stocked with common muskie 2 times in the late 60s tiger muskie 11 or 12 years into the mid 90s


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Did not know they tried again in the 90's, I moved away from Oxford in '75. I would have thought they learned a lesson from the first attempt.


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

I came across one back inthe late 80' it was in a pool of water left by receiding water.was already dead but I was shocked to find it in that area.


----------



## TimberTall (Oct 14, 2018)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

